# Smash the mirror to change the bathroom tap?



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Well the bathroom tap was leaking from the top and needed replacing. I found the 2 screws underneath and removed them. The sink would not come away as it had a lip going underneath the mirror. :roll: I contacted Hymer Uk and spoke to a technician, well he said you have 2 options. 1.Smash the mirror. 2.Use a Stanley knife and cut underneath the mirror until all of the plastic has been cut (not an easy job) I think if I have to do anything similar I will try a warmed up knife blade.
Pic No's start at bottom
Pic 1. See first pic for location of screws underneath. Also see the screws in the side of the cupboard. Remove all the screws.
Pic 2. When the cupboard has been removed. This makes it easier to see, if you are a contortionist you could maybe remove the pin from the tap.
Pic 3. The gap is very small as you can see.
Pic 4. How the sink looks once cut away.
More to follow
See next post as Attachment limit


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Pic 4. How the sink looks once cut away.
Pic 5. You can see the lip of the sink now, you have to attach some mastic (or whatever you decide to use) to stick it back. I used Hard as Nails.
Pic 6. It all back together.
Hope that helps someone at sometime in the future.

Steve


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Leaky tap*

Yuk - what a complicated job. Sooner you than me.

R


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Nice fix mate and after seeing it this weekend you would never know the sink had been out.

You can't beat a nice shiny new tap.......... my precious (said in Gollum voice)

Johnny F


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Yet another example of a designer who doesn't use their own product or ever thinks items go faulty!!


----------

